# Cohabitation linux mac os



## Alban95 (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
je possède un macbook que j'ai fait passer sur lion.
A l'université, je fais de la programmation et de la simulation sur ordinateur, nous utilisons linux.
J'ai parcouru plusieurs forums sans trouver de réponses a mes questions.
J'aimerais passer sur linux, en ce moment, je télécharge ubuntu.

est-ce que la version complète d'ubuntu efface les données mac ?
est-ce qu'une cohabitation est possible comme sur windows ?
si non, où pourrais-je télécharger un linux qui cohabiterait ?

merci


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2011)

Allez, par souci pédagogique, je ne vais pas répondre _directement_ : je te suggère simplement de faire une recherche avec ton moteur favori portant sur les mots : "OS X Virtualisation Linux".

Ty peux aussi regarder les fils existants dans ce forum-ci ou dans celui sur Ouinedoze sur Mac.


----------



## Alban95 (30 Septembre 2011)

Merci, j'ai finalement trouvé ce que je cherchais


----------



## Powerdom (1 Octobre 2011)

J'aimerais avoir le retour de l'installation de ubuntu. Pour ma part cela n'a jamais fonctionné.


----------



## jobutane (12 Octobre 2011)

l'insatl d'ubuntu se fait via boot camp pour la partition qu' on reformate a l'instalation.
pour le boot il faut utiliser reffit.
ça marche très bien.


----------



## Alban95 (12 Octobre 2011)

j'essaye et réessaye mais BC ne veut pas fonctionner, lors de la procédure pour créer une partition, il devient lent pour finir par ne plus répondre, est-ce un problème connu ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

sous Lion ?
pas de souci sous lion ou snow pour créer une partition.
j'ai de toute façon abandonné depuis longtemps l'installation de ubuntu. cela ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## jobutane (3 Novembre 2011)

attention il faut bien installer grub sur la partition / de ubuntu pour que ça marche bien.
voir les tuto sur ubuntu.fr


----------

